# portupgrade -afP / portupgrade -afpP



## prdeltoid (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm using portupgrade -afP to upgrade from FreeBSD 7.2 to FreeBSD 7.3. I'm going by the handbook for the upgrade, except I changed the handbook's "portupgrade -af" to "portupgrade -afP". Would "portupgrade -afpP" not give me the desired result? A quicker upgrade? "portupgrade -afpP" wouldn't cause some sort of problem, would it?
Like I've said, I'm going by the handbook for this, and the handbook makes it seem much simpler than a lot of people's recommendations for how to upgrade ports. What I want, is a fast, simple upgrade. I'm thinking that "portupgrade -afpP" will make packages out of the ports that are installed or upgraded so that the second time they are installed using packages. I don't see why this would cause any problems in the updating/upgrading process? Would it? I'd appreciate help. I've been searching and reading for a while now, and everyone's recommendations on how to upgrade/update are more complex than the FreeBSD's handbook, and I want to just have a simple upgrade/update for my home desktop.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2010)

FreeBSD is an operating system; it has nothing to do with ports, which are third-party applications.

To update the operating system: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html 
To update the ports tree and third-party applications (ports): http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## prdeltoid (Jul 13, 2010)

From "Major and Minor Upgrades":

```
# portupgrade -f ruby
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
# portupgrade -f ruby18-bdb
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db /usr/ports/INDEX-*.db
# portupgrade -af
```


----------



## prdeltoid (Jul 13, 2010)

Simply:
If you use "portupgrade -afpP" instead of "portupgrade -afP" will it cause problems? When using -p, can it cause problems with upgrading ports? Does it just make packages out of the ports once they're installed like it says? For example, if you install something that depends on or is depended on by a port that is made into a package using -p, can it cause problems somehow? Or, will everything go as smoothly as if you used -P. Do you understand? (-afP versus -afpP).


----------

